# Road Boss AMT Truck Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys.

Doing this 1/25 White Road Boss Truck build for a client. The Truck will have His Company Logo and Colors Etc...

Started Dry Fitting, Cementing things together.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks very good so far. I'll be anxious to see more. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

hey thats cool. I just got one of these at Hobby Lobby on clearance. never built an AMT truck...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> hey thats cool. I just got one of these at Hobby Lobby on clearance. never built an AMT truck...


 
The instructions for this kit are terrible!!!

Anyhoo, I'll be working on this and posting pix as I go!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They didn't seem horrible to me but then old AMT stuff always had pretty crappy instructions.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update...

More work done to the model. I made sure everything lined up correctly and that the front of the truck could be moved to view the engine.

Still dryfitting some parts.
Next up Priming and detail Paintwork.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update..First coat of Red and Black to the main parts....










The framework etc is currently flatblack..soon to be detail painted etc..


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Well the client's Truck build is finished!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

..With Sleeper attached...


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks nice! I am sure they are going to love it!


----------



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work, looks like the real deal.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys! The client picks it up next week!!


----------

